# Satin Balls - How much to feed?



## Gwen

My 8 1/2 month old golden retriever boy is extremely thin and I have him entered in a specialty show in 3 weeks time. He is an extremely active boy & healthy in every every way. I need to put a bit of weight on him and am looking @ feeding satin balls.

The recipe I'm looking @ is :

10 lbs hamburger meat
1 lg box of Total cereal
1 lg box oatmeal
1 jar wheat germ
1 1/2 cup veg oil
1 1/4 cup molasses
10 raw eggs & shells
10 envelopes of unflavoured gelatin
pinch of salt

Mix all ingredients together much like you would a meatloaf. Divide into 10 quart bags & freeze.

I plan to add 1 cup of Taste of the Wild Salmon, lg tbsp canned salmon & juice and a salmon oil capsule to the mixture.

How much Satin ball mixture would you think I'd need? 
(I need to add about 3-5 lbs before August 6th.

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## DNL2448

When Breeze was pregnant and not eating well, I gave her three-four a day, depending on how much of her real food she ate. I don't know if that is too much or not enough though. So, sorry, I'm no help.


----------



## Gwen

DNL2448 said:


> When Breeze was pregnant and not eating well, I gave her three-four a day, depending on how much of her real food she ate. I don't know if that is too much or not enough though. So, sorry, I'm no help.


Three or four what sized balls?????


----------



## DNL2448

About 1 1/2". I put 6 in a quart size Ziplock. I also found it is MUCH easier to mix a pound at a time. When I get home, if you like, I can give you the measurements for 1 pound batches. I made them A LOT for Breeze before and a while after her pregnancy. The first time I had to use my canning pot to mix it all in, then I got smart, plus they mix up so much better in the smaller batches.


----------



## Gwen

Yes, please, Laura! That would be GREAT!


----------



## DNL2448

Here is the 1 pound version:

1 lb hamburger meat
1 cup Total cereal
1 cup oatmeal
1/4 cup wheat germ
1/4 cup veg oil
1/4 cup molasses
1 raw egg & shells
1 envelope of unflavoured gelatin
pinch of salt

These smell so good, if the egg shells weren't in it, I would have been tempted to bake them up. Have on hand LOTS of paper towels. When making several pounds, as I said, I would make the one pound version, roll into 2" meatballs and place on a wax paper on the counter until all batches were complete. Then, I would get out and open a bunch of one quart Ziplocks and put about 6 balls in each bag.


----------



## GoldenSail

Please share with us your results after feeding this. I have been thinking about making some up for Scout.


----------



## DNL2448

It was the only thing that kept weight on Breeze the last few days of her pregnancy. If not for Satin Balls, she would not have eaten. She had a BEAUTIFUL coat up until weaning time (no SBs). 

I, too will be curious how they work for you.


----------



## Gwen

I'm making them up tonight & will give a weekly report! Thanks so much for your help, Laura!!!!! I was planning on raiding my savings account to buy all the ingredients for the big batch!!!! lol :doh::doh:

(Now, Thai has decided to blow coat so I now have a skinny, balding boy & the Specialty is just 2 weeks away!!!! Maybe 2 weeks will give me time to have just a bald boy )


----------



## GoldenSail

Ok, how did you do with the satin balls? I broke down and finally made them. Scout has been eating them for over a week now--and she is still as skinny as ever. I give her one a day plus kibble. I give her two cups kibble, although she has been eating at the kibble slowly ever since I gave her the satin balls. Or I guess I should say more slowly, she has never been a chow hound.


----------



## chipstone

I use a different satin ball recipe of:
1lb ground meat
1 jar peanut butter
1 pkg cream cheese
1 small jar wheat germ
10 eggs plus shells
1 cup flaked oats soaked in 8 oz heavy cream

I make them into 2" balls & bag enough for each week. 
I have had great results with this recipe...will be trying it with my 6 month old once I can get her digestive tract under control.


----------



## Gwen

GoldenSail said:


> Ok, how did you do with the satin balls? I broke down and finally made them. Scout has been eating them for over a week now--and she is still as skinny as ever. I give her one a day plus kibble. I give her two cups kibble, although she has been eating at the kibble slowly ever since I gave her the satin balls. Or I guess I should say more slowly, she has never been a chow hound.


I made one batch of the satin balls & put them into muffin tins and froze them. After they were frozen, I popped them out of the muffin tins & put them in ziplock freezer bags. 

Not only did Thai LOVE them but did very well on it. He put on just enough weight to take away the boney look and it did improve his coat. He looks great now! He's still on the thin side but then he's a very active 10 month old boy.

Would I recommend Satin balls - YES!!!!


----------

